# 2006 25Rss For Sale - Michigan *sold*



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

We are regrettably selling our 2006 Outback 25RSS. It has a hensley hitch included and accessories are negotiable. Price $13,900 w/ Hensley (paid $2700 for hitch). It is in GREAT shape (always stored inside during Winter). Clean, dewinterized, and ready to camp now! Green interior - with cream cabinets.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like a good deal, good luck.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks Andy - I should also add that if anyone is interested in the Hensley alone I will sell it for $1200


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Sold









1 day - not bad.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bweiler said:


> Sold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told you it was a good deal.


----------

